# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta

## gpacheco

*Entidad capacita en cultura agrosanitaria a población iqueña, y luego replicará estrategia en otras zonas*   _Senasa ejecuta plan para evitar estragos de la mosca de la fruta_  *Lima, ago. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) informó que está realizando importantes inversiones en la región Ica con la finalidad de erradicar a la mosca de la fruta, una de las principales plagas cuarentenarias que afecta a la agricultura mundial.  
La mosca de la fruta (Ceratitis capitata) está considerada por los especialistas como la más devastadora y perjudicial de todas las plagas conocidas por el hombre en los campos de cultivo, principalmente de donde salen las frutas y hortalizas más demandadas por los mercados. 
Por este motivo las inversiones que se realizan en el aspecto agrosanitario deben ser protegidas y esto sólo se consigue con la formación de una cultura agrosanitaria en todo el país, especialmente en las zonas donde las actividades de agroexportación han otorgado nuevas oportunidades de desarrollo a la población, especialmente por la generación de empleo, señaló. 
Indicó que con la finalidad de formar una cultura agrosanitaria en la comunidad educativa de Ica, el Senasa ha gestionado y suscrito desde el 2007 algunos convenios de cooperación interinstitucional con la Dirección Regional de Educación y sus respectivas Unidades de Gestión Educativa Local de las provincias de Chincha, Pisco, Ica, Palpa y Nazca. 
Esto para capacitar a los docentes y estudiantes en hábitos agrosanitarios que coadyuven al proceso de erradicación y sostenibilidad de la erradicación de la mosca de la fruta. 
En esa línea se ha logrado establecer como lineamiento de política la inclusión del Tema Transversal Educación en Cultura agrosanitaria en el Proyecto Educativo Regional con visión al 2021, dijo. 
Refirió que cumpliendo por lo dispuesto con dicha directiva, desde el mes de abril el Senasa desarrolla un plan de capacitación dirigido a más de 12,000 docentes de educación de la región Ica, quienes debidamente capacitados se convierten en el factor más importante para lograr educar a los alumnos sobre los hábitos agrosanitarios. 
Es necesario proteger las áreas libres de la plaga y no permitir una nueva infestación de las hectáreas de producción de cultivos agroexportables, comentó el Senasa.Temas similares: Senasa: Mosca de la fruta Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Echarate invierte S/. 25 millones para erradicar mosca de la fruta en ceja de selva Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------

